# White Zombie Specs?



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.plasmaboyracing.com/reviews.php click on "White Zombie History"


BigWillieStyles said:


> Hello all,
> 
> my first post, a bit of a newbie question, I did do a search but am not sure where to look.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigWillieStyles (May 12, 2009)

Thanks mate, thats a great link.


----------



## ZeroGasoline (Jul 30, 2008)

DavidDymaxion said:


> http://www.plasmaboyracing.com/reviews.php click on "White Zombie History"



The one thing that page doesn't mention is the amount of awesome they put into that car!


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

The white zombie is very cool. If you are building a dragster it would be a great one to copy. If you want a daily driver the "blue Meanie" (his everyday EV more or less) also on the site as the white zombie might be a better one to copy.


----------

